# mac lipstick recs for tan skin?



## mackittyx3 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm kind of tanned, a NC42. 
I was wondering what kind of lipsticks would work for me? 
[: 







i'm horrible at explanations.


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 14, 2009)

Depends on what colors you're looking for, but here's some:

Freckletone
Angel
Hug Me
Ravishing
Viva Glam V
Viva Glam VI SE
Brave New Bronze
Cherish
Creme Cup


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jul 14, 2009)

ooo what lipstick do you have on in that picture??


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 14, 2009)

I would use coral tones like Costa Chic and Crosswires!


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Great suggestions from disconlemonade!!

I use Creme d'Nude daily with just a plain chapstick under and Subculture lip pencil just messily filled in, then use a lip brush to get a nice finish.
Works great and looks beautiful on tanned skin!


----------



## mackittyx3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_ooo what lipstick do you have on in that picture??_

 
i lined my lips with quartz lip liner, beauty from clinique, and topped it off with nymphette!


----------



## mackittyx3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_Great suggestions from disconlemonade!!

I use Creme d'Nude daily with just a plain chapstick under and Subculture lip pencil just messily filled in, then use a lip brush to get a nice finish.
Works great and looks beautiful on tanned skin!_

 
I was so hyped to get subculture but it was too light for me~
any darker alternatives? 
<3


----------



## noemie (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm also an NC42 and I'm really loving Shy Girl lipstick right now. Have you tried it?


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 15, 2009)

shy gal, creme de nude, hue, speed dial... those are the ones i use and i usually use a nude lipgloss over.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mackittyx3* 

 
_I was so hyped to get subculture but it was too light for me~
any darker alternatives? 
<3_

 
Have you tried Whirl? I really love that one, though it can be a little too dark for me if I don't do it right, so it may wind up being perfect for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, I agree with the Crosswires and Costa Chic...if you're into the brights, I'd definitely check out Vegas Volt, and CB 96. I think they'd look lovely against your skin.


----------



## mackittyx3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Have you tried Whirl? I really love that one, though it can be a little too dark for me if I don't do it right, so it may wind up being perfect for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I agree with the Crosswires and Costa Chic...if you're into the brights, I'd definitely check out Vegas Volt, and CB 96. I think they'd look lovely against your skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was eyeing it and I was debating 
although the liner i'm using now is a lot darker than whirl, so I'll probably give it a go ! Thanks for the recs girls <3


----------



## mackittyx3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noemie* 

 
_I'm also an NC42 and I'm really loving Shy Girl lipstick right now. Have you tried it?_

 
no but I definitely will


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 17, 2009)

Adding to disconlemonade's list..

Naked Paris!!
Patisserie
High Tea
Jubilee
Modesty
Syrup
Lovelorn
Strayin & Most Wanted from Hello Kitty
So Scarlet - For those times you want to go darker

I like to use oak or stripdown lipliners, whirl is great too


----------



## somohlala (Aug 5, 2009)

Brave NEw Bronze all the way!!!

it sucks that it's LE so Cherish will do the trick


----------



## berri_yumz (Aug 10, 2009)

its not mac but benefit totally nude is great!  i would also try cherish, siss, freckletone  by MAC.  those work for me because the other typical nudes (high tea, myth, fleshpot, creme d'nude) look AWFUL on my yellow toned skin anf full lips.  it depends on what kind of a nude you're going for.  blankety and honeylove is more pinky nude.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 17, 2009)

Lovelorn
Tanarama
Coconutty
Pink Noveau
Bronze Shimmer
Myth
Honeyflower
Angel
Snob

I mix n match all of these though lol. I love blending my own lip shades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

